# oysters and clams



## crazyfisherman (Nov 5, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can harvest oysters and clams for personal use?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

tappahannock clams poqouson oysters


----------



## crazyfisherman (Nov 5, 2002)

real clicker can I get more INFO? thanks


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

tappahannock 360east clams anywhere down on th water tong for clam .poqouson along th banks digm up n clusters before tunnel 3..4 miles


----------



## wheresbigred (Mar 18, 2003)

on the eastern shore you can go to anyone one of the bayside or oceanside creeks and go to the mouth of the creek at low tide and anchor up on the bar just outside of the creek and just rake the bar and you will find as many clams you can handle the most productive creek ive been to is ocahanock in exmore also if you are getting theme manily to eat the ones on the seaside taste alot better


----------



## crazyfisherman (Nov 5, 2002)

wheresbigred and real clicker thanks alot for the info. Would I need a licence to get them for personal use and are they legal areas to get them. The marine officier told me some places are banned due to pollution. COULD I GET SOME DIRECTIONS FROM RICHMOND? THANKS AGAIN GUYS.


----------

